# Has anybody heard from R&R?



## Sammi_552 (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm worried about her. I hope she received good news today.


----------



## Badger (Mar 28, 2013)

I have not seen any posts from her yet today.  I really hope that she is doing okay.  I also hope that she got good news as well.


----------



## Shannon_m (Mar 28, 2013)

No and she's been on my mind all day. I hope she got good news.


----------



## twinmom (Mar 28, 2013)

I think its wonderful how you all are concerned with her!!!  She truly is a talented person and an asset to this forum!!  Hope all is well with her!:smile:


----------



## Cherry Bomb (Mar 29, 2013)

I don't know what's wrong with her but I enjoy her posts as well. Will say a prayer for her


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 29, 2013)

Let's wish for the best and hope she just didn't log on because she was tired after going to the doctor and driving into Seattle. I like her immensely and hope she is okay as well.  Cherry, RR had a check up to see if a brain tumor was potentially coming back today. She told us yesterday or the day before, so we are all eagerly waiting her arrival and hopefully, good news.


----------



## Cherry Bomb (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks for the info. In that case, I really hope it was good news.


----------



## CaliChan (Mar 29, 2013)

Oh no I had she had good news! She's so talented and gives great advice.


----------



## christinak (Mar 29, 2013)

When does she usually log on?  Im on here all day and night....yeah, I have no life.  I haven't seen her at all   I will be watching for her today!


----------



## ruby61 (Mar 29, 2013)

I think this forum has some incredible caring people.  Let me tell you as a Rn positive thinking and prayer go a long way.  I hope all is well with her, she is in my thoughts.


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Mar 29, 2013)

I truly believe that we are more than a soapmaking community....we are a family. I hope R&R got good news.


----------



## AngelMomma (Mar 29, 2013)

Been thinking of you too R&R!


----------



## lizflowers42 (Mar 29, 2013)

I haven't been on here as much as usual, but I did notice she hasn't been blessing us with her pretty soaps to drool over


----------



## christinak (Mar 29, 2013)

Just in case you haven't heard, R&R is fine and dandy.


----------



## Shannon_m (Mar 29, 2013)

I just read... thank goodness!!!!


----------



## marghewitt (Mar 29, 2013)

I am sure she is out celebrating her good news!


----------



## SoapPapaw (Mar 29, 2013)

I dont think I have met who you are talking about. But i really like the concern you are showing for a missed friend.


----------



## Lion Of Judah (Mar 29, 2013)

glad to hear that she got good news and is doing fine ...... may your blessing continue to multiply


----------



## lizflowers42 (Mar 29, 2013)

SoapPapaw said:


> I dont think I have met who you are talking about. But i really like the concern you are showing for a missed friend.



Rock&Royalty is who we are speaking of--very very talented and helpful forum member!!  She has lots of soap porn in the gallery!


----------



## Cherry Bomb (Mar 29, 2013)

Awesome and amen!!!! Great news!!!!


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 29, 2013)

Wow, thanks everyone for all of your concern! I am so touched and yes, we ARE a family here! I'll start a new thread with more details in a second..... :razz:


----------

